#ubuntu-leadership 2014-07-07
<mhall119> belkinsa: would you have time this week to talk about this team and where you want to go with it?
<mhall119> I've been thinking a lot lately about the state of our community, and I think helping grow new leaders is exactly the kind of thing we need, and I'm quite keen to help you with it
<belkinsa> mhall119, not this week.  I really haven't gotten any thing ready yet.  I found some materials but I think we need others. And thanks for your offer, I can add you to the team if you have not joined it yet.
<mhall119> thanks belkinsa, just sent a request to join
<belkinsa> Alright.
<belkinsa> Bah, stupid computer.
<belkinsa> Oh, I work tomorrow, that's the real reason why I can't talk about the team, but still, I don't any thing ready for the talk.  mhall119, also don't forget about the ML of team!
<belkinsa> ;)
<mhall119> belkinsa: I'll take it to the ML then, it wasn't anything formal, I just wanted to get an idea of what you had planned
<belkinsa> Oh, I see.  I thought you had ideas yourself.
<belkinsa> And done, welcome to the team!
#ubuntu-leadership 2014-07-10
<belkinsa> Sorry for the lazyness of that lastest ML post everyone, but really I think my notes from that session explains all of my goals and ideas for the team.
